# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Handball, Dodgeball and Frisbee event! 24th July

## c23102001

Hi, Ormlie Community Association are running a handball, dodgeball and frisbee session on the 24th of July at Thurso High School. There are 2 sessions available- the first at 11am-12.30pm (for p3,p4,p5) and the second at 1.30pm-3pm (for p6, p7 and s1) BUT- we're currently undersubscribed for numbers!! Our coach is travelling from Fortrose and we need more numbers coming otherwise they may have to be cancelled. Please contact 01847 891789 to book a place for your child or children. Sessions cost just £2, and we have a professional coach teaching these skills. We hope to see you there!!

----------

